# Gritty Sand like poop in 2 year old



## vividior (Apr 20, 2013)

DD has some constipation, and what is coming out looks just like sand, and its gritty. Its seriously hard to wipe her bum too, it just stays unless I wash her with soap, and water. I have no clue what it is. No sand play where we live, just snow , so I have no clue why the poopies look like she ate sand.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

I would take him to the doctor. It is a sign of celiac, ibs, allergies.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes...when my 6 year old eats gluten her poop gets gritty like that...Your description brought back a lot of diaper memories...Is your child having any other symptoms? Definitely talk to your doctor...


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

I remember sand-like poop when dd1 ate too many Cheerios.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

My 2-year-old often gets this - like sand where you wipe and it just moves around - and we don't eat a lot of gluten. (I'm very familiar with gluten-free eating.) I never realized it was a "problem". I'm going to have to ask about this during our WBV next month.


----------



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

Maybe not exactly the same, but whenever my kiddoes eat cinnamon, their poo gets kind of like this, gritty and hard to wipe off.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Tries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DelawareMom*
> 
> Maybe not exactly the same, but whenever my kiddoes eat cinnamon, their poo gets kind of like this, gritty and hard to wipe off.


I thought I could leave a comment on the "thumb's up", but I guess not. Anyway, I wonder if this is the connection for us. My kids love cinnamon and since my youngest is still in diapers, it's easier to see poop texture. I'll have to make an effort to look the next time we have cinnamon.


----------

